# next big smart phone, anybody getting this?



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

​
*Will you be getting this phone? *

Yes00.00%Hell yes1280.00%Probably00.00%wut?320.00%


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice, I remember the days of using stuff like this... I'm a vet of the Ol Motorola bricks


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

Brb getting 2ed job to afford it !

Sent from a point in something that's wibbly wobbly timey whimey... stuff.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I heard its running Key Lime Pie 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Did you break into my house and take a picture of my junk box in the garage?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

That was by far one of the best phones ever made. I miss mine at times. Just for the battery life that is.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scmll (May 8, 2012)

I think it's coming with tegra 4 octacore


----------



## ALDO101T (May 4, 2012)

yeah the battery would last for a week


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

If it doesn't have "snake" I dont want it!


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

cordell said:


> If it doesn't have "snake" I dont want it!


that game was the BEST!


----------

